# The Square One order is here and looking good so far



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Just giving a heads up. The order is here and looking good. We took our time and dripped everything for over an hour. 

Brent.


----------



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

i sent you a pm


----------

